# Sweet 16 Pricing



## DeepSpring

My Guitarists girlfriend is having a Sweet 16 and asked me to shoot it. I was wondering about how much an hour you would charge. I can't remeber exactly what he told me but I think it would be about 6 hours. This wont include prints she said she will pay me seperately for those. Thank you.


----------



## Jim Gratiot

Are you a professional photographer... or do you have any experience shooting this type of event?

That will make a difference regarding how much you should charge.

Just as a reference point, one of my clients (with 1 year experience) charges $150.00 an hour for any type of (non-wedding) event... family reunion, birthday, corporate gathering, etc. That includes a CD of images from the event.

I would also recommend getting at least partial payment up front.

Good luck.


----------



## DeepSpring

I have done several dances and events ike it so I do have experience with it. I'm no where near profession tho


----------



## AprilRamone

I charge $600 for a Bat Mitzvah which includes a pre-ceremony session and 11x14" print in a signature matte as well as a $50 print credit and the cd/dvd negatives.  I consider myself a professional, but I am still gaining experience so I don't charge high prices but I hope to in the future.


----------



## dewey

I think it just depends on you, your market and on your client... my average sweet 16 party with 4 hours of photos is around $1200-$1500 depending on the part of the state I'm in.  That includes 100 wallets for take homes and an 11x14 with an autograph mat.  I also do a quick shoot with the birthday girl a month ahead so I can get the shot for the pix they hand out at the party.

Are you licensed and insured?  Are you shooting with quality equipment?  Do you have references and a portfolio to show?  Those all factor into your pricing.

Also don't ever be afraid to ask if they have a budget.


----------



## xfloggingkylex

on a non-pro level you really have to just go with what you feel is right.  No one here can really judge your experience because confidence plays a large part in pricing.  If you feel you are a good photographer, you will charge more.

This is also effected in that you are helping out a friend (I hope you and your guitarist are friends) so if you are unsure, maybe you should ask him what he feels is ok.

but if it is like one of those super sweet 16s from the MTV show where the kids are rich brats, charge whatever it takes to get the new gear you want


----------



## Efergoh

Do what I do...

check on the pricing of other photographers in your area, and undercut them by at least 1/3.
As your reputation spreads, and your experience expands, and your quality rises...move your price table more inline with the rest of the herd (but stay under them if you can - it is a business afterall)


----------



## DeepSpring

Thanks for all the replies. It turns out the date she had in mind is when my school is putting on its film night at the skirball museum and no way can I miss the premier of my 4 movies this year.


----------

